# Is it possible?



## Smartarse (11 Jul 2017)

Is it possible to convert a regular road bike into an e-bike?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (11 Jul 2017)

Plenty of conversion kits on e-bay. But I doubt it is a good idea. Structurally, most HPVs won't make the grade.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2017)

Yep, it's easy but there are a couple of things that the doner bike needs. If it is a front wheel kit it must be a steel fork as all the drive is transmitted through the dropout and likewise a rear wheel kit needs a steel frame but OLN size can be an issue.
There must also be somewhere to mount the chosen battery, there are 'seatpost' mount batteries but these are pitifully small capacity.

We have 2 conversions, Maz's Dawes Geneva and my Trike which have both been trouble free for nearly 4yrs and 3yrs respectively, both are Cyclotricity front wheel kits with rackmount batteries.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jul 2017)

I've just used these people to convert my trike to electric, it very easy to do and you can't go wrong with the wiring.
http://www.electric-bike-conversions.co.uk/


----------

